# Today live report



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, out at the beach right now and I'm going to be doing a live report.i intend to be out here all day unless I get sacred off by weather... So far today I have caught multiple ladies and one shark of a cut bait... Been here since 5 ill will keep checking in and giving a report.... Tide is high with nice breakers making it difficult to place baits far out


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks rough on the surf cams, good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Blazer what beach are u fishing? Thanks for the live report, im headed to Pensacola beach tomoro...gonna be able to fish wed thru sunday morning! hope to hear good things from you today...good luck!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Surf seems to be calmin down.. Lady fish are jumping and sharks are feasting way past the second sand bar... No sand fleas and no fish caught since this morning... Did just watch a black tip almost beach it's self


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got one bullwas 3 and a half black tip was 5


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Miramar away from all the tourist by JERRY jones house


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice sounds awesome! You catching the sharks on cut ladyfish i guess?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya... Lady fish have gone so I'm running out of cut bait... I have been running the beach and taking people ladies


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well we had a little spell were we went 1 for 3 catching a tiny 3 ft blacktip... We just ran out of cut bait so now we are going to try for some skipped but they have been gone for awhile


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dang, all we're catching is hardheads. Where are you fishing?


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty good morning to me, wish i was there! Was anybody close to you catching any pompano? whiting? reds?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Miramar beach... I could use a few of those hard heads


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

huntinpanic said:


> Sounds like a pretty good morning to me, wish i was there! Was anybody close to you catching any pompano? whiting? reds?


Not that I know of...one guy was using cut bait got cut off 4 times in a hour... I wish the reds were hear... That's what we're fishing for


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like some pretty sporty weather headed your way on the radar.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Btw the ladies are extinct here with every other fish except sharks but we don't have baits for them... Oh we'll just got to wait it out


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard of any pomps being pulled in here recently? I haven't tried in a few weeks.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Has anyone heard of any pomps being pulled in here recently? I haven't tried in a few weeks.


caught two on saturday


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Going to take a little break from the beach, going out later around 3 or 4 to stay till 10 tonight or later. This morning was slow with 4 or 5 sharks and two ladies. Lots of action past the second sand bar, birds diving, sharks jumping, and fish spooling

tight lines to later tonight


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool report thanks and good luck!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Another note.. today my father was bit by the 4 ft sandbar that we caught. Has a nice little bit mark with a good blood shed... maybe i should tell him to go in the water to give a little scent off. lol


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Heading back out for the night guys, look partly sunny with smooth waves. bringing some band-aids for casting this heavy braid. put two nice slices in my finger... i will post pictures tonight or tommorrow when im down.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> Heading back out for the night guys, look partly sunny with smooth waves. bringing some band-aids for casting this heavy braid. put two nice slices in my finger... i will post pictures tonight or tommorrow when im down.


One day I too will be able to wake up and fish the day and night away, my count down is 9 years 6 months 10 days. :yes: Fishing is all I will do:yes: and give out live reports too. :shifty::thumbsup::yes: thanks for keeping my dream alive and well and thank you for the great reports. :thumbup:


----------



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Great report, we are at perdido key fishing right now, so far 5 sharks have hit and we have landed 2, each about 4 feet. Also got 1 pomp and a handful of catfish.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

got a double red flag at miramar... no swimming is aloud


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Has anyone heard of any pomps being pulled in here recently? I haven't tried in a few weeks.


Got three Sunday morn perdido key


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright sorry for the delay... Got two more ladies and had a couple hits on cut bait... Nothing yet but saw a nice red caught down the beach... Surf is REALLY calm


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for not giving a good live report tonight. I always tried to write one and then something would happen. Well we caught 2 ladies, and went 3 for 8 on sharks. I had atleast i say a 5 to 6 six footer on that jumped out of the water and tail whipped my line... Gone... The others were 3 to 4 foot black tips but still fun. Hope you guys liked the report?


----------

